# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  بازگرداندن رکوردهای حذف شده SQL Server 2008

## Mrs.Net

سلام
امیدوارم راه حلی باشه
بر اثر یک اشتباه تمام رکوردهای جداول بانک اطلاعاتی حذف شدند (delete query)
بانک روی سرور 2008 هست و سرور هم خاموش و روشن شده
تنها امیدی که مونده این هست که  بعد از حذف شن یک بک آپ دارم که حجم فایل زیاد هست و مشخص میکنه اطلاعات داخل اون هست
نوع recovery بانک simple بوده 
ممنون میشم اگه راهی هست توضیح بدید
یه چیزایی راجب tail-log backup خوندم که نفهمیدم چجوری باید انجام بدم و آیا فایده داره یا نه
بک آپ 4روز پیش هم دارم اما عمده اطلاعات طی این دوروز آخر ثبت شده .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
Tail_log برای این هست که مدل Recovery شما روی Full هست و شما میتونید از Log یک إBackup بگیرید. برای این حالت اگر Full Backup ندارید متاسفانه کاری نمیشه کرد.

----------

